# Night Moth vs 1 Finger Nukite



## MysteriousD (May 13, 2014)

The title says it all... but dont get the wrong idea.

This isnt whether or not one is stronger than the other. Thats known already.

THIS IS SPECULATION ON WHAT WOULD OCCUR IF FULL POWERED 1 FINGER NUKITE CLASHED WITH NIGHT GAI'S FOOT HEAD-ON. 

(Please remove any bias goggles and look at this objectively with me.)


With that said, I believe 1 Finger Nukite could paste Night Gai (with double headed coin flip luck) and here is why.

When Gai transcends into Black Guyhood he becomes like Molten rock, juiced up with chakra lvls beyond anything not Bijuu related. Cracks form throughout his body, and super heated lava/blood is made visible.



He rushes at his target with unfathomable speed and uses a kick (a single, devastating one) as a sort of rocket to home in and hit his opponent.



However Gai is in an extremely fragile state while doing this, and his body begins to break apart on impact.



Understanding this, look at these facts. Gai did not "erase" the matter composing Madara's left shoulder. He kicked him, and slammed Madara into the ground/hard surface with such force it "blew up" his left portion of his upper body.

Link removed (evidence of push)

Immediately after Gai began crumbling and we know (ive shown) the decay did not start there.


Now on the meat of this thread.. 

OPEN THE GATES AND BRING IN THE CHALLENGER!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130301143415/naruto/images/a/aa/Jigokuzuki_Ippon.png




The 1 finger nukite. The unstoppable force. We have yet to see something not Jinton/Black Ball/lolYata related that we can say Raikage couldnt pierce with it.

As for its effect against rocks, refer to 4/3 FINGER NUKITE (massively inferior to 1) feats

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Kabuto even called it "The Ultimate Blade"
Link removed

That said in a clash of Night Moth foot vs 1 Finger Nukite I see the end result as this.

skip vid to 5:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m__bAeHLwvQ[/YOUTUBE]

With Gai's entire body getting shattered and reminiscing of this (minus one leg ofc)




How Raikage would fare after such a feat is up to your imagination.

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

Are you seriously comparing destroying a few doton walls to nearly killing Madara and using baseless hyperbole and fallacies to back up your arguments?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

Gai gets a hole in his foot and the Raikage loses his arm.

Simple as that.


----------



## MysteriousD (May 13, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Are you seriously comparing destroying a few doton walls *+ rubber* to nearly killing Madara and using baseless hyperbole and fallacies to back up your arguments?



Added some extras you forgot (bolded)

Effect against Rock and effect against Rock-like. Sure 

Destroyed a few Doton walls with his 3 FINGER NUKITE (1 FINGER NUKITE has yet to be witnessed on anything not 3rd Raikage)

It against the rules to do that? I just explained my reasoning which you did not.

Madara's body was never stated to be "like steel" in any form, that Raikage in base.

Madara got chopped in half by Sasuke and pasted by Gai. The man is squishy and liquid like in Juubi form (just add immortality and unlimited chakra) Link removed

And please keep Madara out of this. Threads go to shit when he gets mentioned and this isnt his fight.

Explain why or why not you think it could or couldnt happen and we will see what up


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

Madara took a point blank hirudora to the face and has more or less regenerated from anything he has taken nigh instantly. Gai's attack not only actually damaged him, but vaporized his body to the point where there was visible damage that really hurt him.

There is no way that the Sandaime Raikage is in any way, shape or form more durable than Madara, and I don't you'll be able to convince a single person in the section otherwise. The only reason I haven't actually locked the thread so far is out of courtesy as you seem convinced of your argument.


----------



## Kyu (May 13, 2014)

Night Gai/Midnight Dragon shatters Raikage's finger into pieces; as well as every other bone in his body.


----------



## MysteriousD (May 13, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Madara took a point blank hirudora to the face and has more or less regenerated from anything he has taken nigh instantly. Gai's attack not only actually damaged him, but vaporized his body to the point where there was visible damage that really hurt him.
> 
> There is no way that the Sandaime Raikage is in any way, shape or form more durable than *Juubi Madara*, and I don't you'll be able to convince a single person in the section otherwise. The only reason I haven't actually locked the thread so far is out of courtesy as you seem convinced of your argument.



Underlined is ??? has nothing to do with thread. 

Kisame tanked Gai's shit just fine and he's no 3rd raikage in Physical durability 

This is Gai's attack vs an attack hyped to go through anything by a guy with the most durable none Juubi/So6P body/genetics.

The only form of Madara that is more durable than 3rd is Juubi form. Everything else and Raikage is tougher physical resistance wise.

No reasoning to prove anything against my point yet again.

Lock it and ill talk to someone else about reopening. Or discuss elsewhere bro. You have no sway over me and this isnt against the rules. 

Probably offended you so: Lock it up. 



Kyu said:


> Night Gai/Midnight Dragon shatters Raikage's finger into pieces; as well as every other bone in his body.



A missle having a head-on collision with an armor piercing bullet is the closest we could come to debating this.

All anyone has is speculation on this

Madara just stood there, if he had launched a counter attack at Gai's foot we'd have an idea, but he just stood there


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

I'm, er, actually the moderator of this section, and unbalanced threads that don't merit discussions are against the rules of the Naruto Battledome. Ordinarily, something as one sided as Gai's Night Moth versus the Raikage's One Finger Nukite falls under that boundary. Again, the only reason I've actually kept this open is because you seem convinced of your argument, and I think it'd be courteous to let debate it properly.


----------



## ARGUS (May 13, 2014)

NM is strong enough to break through other dimensions... An that is through sheer power... Notonly that but it's so fast that JJ Madara couldn't react to it.. The same guy who laughed at FTG.. 
NM also obliterated madaras defense whereas HFN wouldn't even scratch him... 
I think the winner is obvious


----------



## MysteriousD (May 13, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> *NM is strong enough to break through other dimensions*... An that is through sheer power... Notonly that but it's so fast that JJ Madara couldn't react to it.. The same guy who laughed at FTG..
> _NM also obliterated madaras defense whereas HFN wouldn't even scratch him... _
> I think the winner is obvious



When that happen? (Bold)

He saw it bend his staff and watched the whole thing go down. In true Madara fashion he chose to do nothing. (Underlined) 

What defense? He stood there and didnt even cover himself with Black orbs? (italics)

When you look at everything Madara yes the winner is obvious because OFN never got a chance to pierce Madara.



Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm, er, actually the moderator of this section, and unbalanced threads that *don't merit discussions* are against the rules of the Naruto Battledome. Ordinarily, something as one sided as Gai's Night Moth versus the Raikage's One Finger Nukite falls under that boundary. Again, the only reason I've actually kept this open is because you seem convinced of your argument, and I think it'd be courteous to let debate it properly.



Bolded is YOUR OPINION. 

You arrived here ASSUMING it would be one sided. Very few people have even got to respond. Your post alone makes a thread one sided? Lol I think we're done here 

You jumped the gun and got caught


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the fact that Night Moth was so strong and so fast that it literally started to distort the space around it indicates that it's pretty much leagues above any other known taijutsu move.


----------



## Yuki (May 13, 2014)

Since when does getting hurt by Gia's strongest attack and getting cut by god Sasuke make someone squashy?  

Pretty sure Sasuke could easily oneshot the 3rd Raikage by now.


----------



## egressmadara (May 13, 2014)

Raikagenaut's finger would like.... shatter. Along with the rest of his body. The only thing Gai would get would be a small hole in his sandal.


----------



## Mercurial (May 13, 2014)

Are we really discussing about this? I mean... are we? Night Guy (the real name) stomps so hard I can't even imagine.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Night Guy stomps.


----------



## Ashi (May 13, 2014)

Guy turns the Raikage into dust

No Really, this thread is wasted effort and by god you are lucky Stormo hasn't locked this 5 seconds after seeing the title


----------



## Jad (May 13, 2014)

You do know that before Gai even kicked Madara, the space he bent around him snapped the _Black Matter Sphere_ in half. The bone in Sandaime's arm gets shattered before Gai even lays a foot on him.

*Evidence*: Gai's foot never hit that staff to break it [1], otherwise he'd of erased a good portion of his body running through it. Thus, it means the space he bent snapped it [2].​


----------



## ueharakk (May 13, 2014)

it would be almost impossible for the nukite to even land considering the space distortion would bend the spear as its being thrust forward.


----------



## LostSelf (May 13, 2014)

Raikage's finger breaks into pieces with the time-space distortion before it even touches Gai's feet.


----------



## trance (May 13, 2014)

This is a joke, right? 

"Night Moth" easily shatters Raikagenaut's entire body.


----------



## Octavian (May 13, 2014)

gai wrecks the raikage.


----------



## Bonly (May 13, 2014)

Night Gai breaks the Sandaime's hand which he's using his Nukite as well as blow it off completely leaving him dead.


----------



## IchLiebe (May 13, 2014)

Why are folks still saying Night Moth?

People straight up predicted that it would be Midnight Dragon, You can even see a dragon form around Gai....not a moth.


OT: Night Dragon wrecks Raikage. The space being distorted will make Gai win, also Gai will have more force behind his attack overall then at just a point which would send the raikage backwards as soon as their techniques hit and receive the most damage from.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 14, 2014)

People are underestimating the Raikage or overestimating Gai.

Gai, even in the 8th Gate, is not ramming full-speed into the 3rd's Nukite without taking any damage. That's just insane.

Even if he snaps the Raikage's finger/arm like a toothpick...imagine kicking the point of a toothpick as hard as you can. That shit is going through his foot and doing some serious damage, given its length.

Yes, the Raikage loses the clash and gets splattered, but Gai isn't getting away unscathed either.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2014)

Night moth doesn't exist. The name is Night Gai/Yagai


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> People are underestimating the Raikage or overestimating Gai.
> 
> Gai, even in the 8th Gate, is not ramming full-speed into the 3rd's Nukite without taking any damage. That's just insane.
> 
> ...



the finger wont hit guy, just like madara's staff didnt hit guy.

it's be distorted by space and rendered completely inneffective before guy even got the kick off.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2014)

Ask your friend to kick your finger with full strength as you try to shove your finger through his foot. And see who'll have multiple broken/fractured bones as a result


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

If they clashed Night Moth takes off Raikagenauts entire left side, if not obliterates his body.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Oh dear guy will make the raikage wish he stabbed himself with his nukite again.

Night guy blows him up with minimal diff.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 14, 2014)

Air pressure alone will turn Raikage into dust.


----------



## MysteriousD (May 15, 2014)

Lol people seem to forget that when Gai uses the 8th gate

He dies.

There is no victory for Gai in this thread. 8th gate = DEATH

The most he could manage is a stalemate (mutual Death), and Im going to show why even that likely wouldn't occur in a battle comprised solely of FULL POWER 1 FINGER NUKITE VS NIGHT MOTH FOOT.

Me and my pals came to the manga supported conclusion that....

LIGHTING BEATS EARTH. Gai's Night Moth form is Earth based/rock like as Ive shown. (its why he turns to dust/ash right after)

Yessir!!!! Now time to address this madness 



Foxie said:


> Since when does getting hurt by Gia's strongest attack and getting cut by god Sasuke make someone squashy?
> 
> *Pretty sure Sasuke could easily oneshot the 3rd Raikage by now*.



Squishy in the sense that he doesnt have "skin like steel" or "blood like iron" and was NEVER described or portrayed to be that physically resilient in any form. That sword Sasuke tp'd went through his ass even in Juubi form.

Bolded has nothing to do with thread and hasnt been proven and thus is speculation not fact. (however likely it is)

Sasuke also didnt launch a lighting counterattack at Madara's lighting attack which Naruto countered with 1 stick. He moved instead.  Madara's lighting attack would have 1 shot God Sasuke. (nothing to do with thread and just as viable as your opinion) 

Now Im gonna say pretty sure Mads can still 1 shot sasuke (without lighting) like he did in the manga. And Im pretty sure if we put Sasuke in front of 1 finger nukite without sussano or teleport defense... he get plowed through like tissue paper. Even God Sasuke.



egressmadara said:


> Raikagenaut's finger would like.... shatter. Along with the rest of his body. The only thing Gai would get would be a small hole in his sandal.



Speculation with no reasoning as to why youve come to this conclusion. No evidence to support that claim either. 

But you what does shatter on impact? Gai's leg. You know what lighting does to Earth? Plows through it.

Refute it if you can.

underlined is pure imagination with 0 to support it



Raikiri19 said:


> Are we really discussing about this? I mean... are we? Night Guy (the real name) stomps so hard I can't even imagine.



And Gai dies right after.... GUARANTEED.  

Whats not guaranteed is that he could go through 1 finger nukite with his rocky leg intact.

Whats also missing is any evidence to support your claim, manga or otherwise. Just pure opinion/speculation with 0 reasoning as to why he could do this.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Night Guy stomps.



I ate cereal this morning and it wasnt good. It might be your fave cereal but it wasnt good, you know why? Because I said so. 

Does Night Guy stomp because you said so? No sir.

Does he die certainly right after? Yes sir.



TensaXZangetsu said:


> *Guy turns the Raikage into dust*
> 
> No Really, this thread is wasted effort and by *god you are lucky Stormo hasn't locked this 5 seconds after seeing the title*



He could blow the half of his body off with Night Moth but the only one who's gonna be ashes blowing in the wind is Gai.

Thread is wasted? Says you, and that means you wasted your time posting here doesnt it?
You what they say about keeping fools company dont you? 

I would never go to God for something as trivial as whether a thread gets locked or not. And luck has nothing to do with it, good thing your not a mod because that sounds like opinion based power abuse.

Locking a thread based on how you FEEL the outcome will be? That doesnt give way to discussion 

Its also why you dont have a job as mod im guessing 

Once again I hear your opinion but see no reasoning as to why. Pity, Im sure you had alot of sound facts to bring to the table that would prove this will be a stomp 



Jad said:


> You do know that before Gai even kicked Madara, the space he bent around him snapped the _Black Matter Sphere_ in half. The bone in Sandaime's arm gets shattered before Gai even lays a foot on him.
> 
> *Evidence*: Gai's foot never hit that staff to break it [1], otherwise he'd of erased a good portion of his body running through it. Thus, it means the space he bent snapped it [2].​



Finally someone tries to bring evidence.

Snapping 3rd Raikage's bones without massive physical impact? Before impact? 

Opinion. The manga does 0 to prove such a thing could happen. Madara didnt even break a bone and Sasuke's  sword skewered him like a pig roast (NO LIGHTING NEEDED)

Shoddy evidence there m8. I see *one piece of the staff* and due to the space distortion going on, that could easily be the entire staff. 

 Im going to argue that Madara simply let the staff go.

His face shows the impact was massive and people have let go of objects when being hit at far lesser speeds. 

Now give me a panel of the staff in TWO discernible pieces and we got something going. 



ueharakk said:


> it would be almost impossible for the nukite to even land considering the space distortion would bend the spear as its being thrust forward.



Doctor Debate. Its good to see you here old friend 

Im sure space distortion would ruin the party, for most people. But the 3rd Raikage isnt most people, he defies logic to the extreme.

He mutual KO'd a tailed beast, 2nd only only to Kurama. The only scar from that battle was the one he made himself. He fought an army for 3 days and 3 nights when Madara and Hashirama capped out at 1 day. 

Raikage brute forces his way through the space distortion similar to how 6 tailed Naruto muscled through Pain's CT to the face.

If nothing else the space distortion helps him hit his target because it attracts objects towards it.

+ This thread is a guaranteed full powered clash between Night Moth foot and full power 1 Finger Nukite. No variables will stop the clash, at least in this thread.



LostSelf said:


> Raikage's finger breaks into pieces with the time-space distortion before it even touches Gai's feet.



 OBJECTION!!!! Thats pure opinion with NO EVIDENCE to support it!!! As ive disproved the staff having even broke until further evidence is attained. 

The only thing "breaking into pieces" for sure... is Gai's leg on impact.

And you can bet the bill money on that homeboy 



Stαrkiller said:


> This is a joke, right?
> 
> "Night Moth" easily shatters Raikagenaut's entire body.



That was a joke right?

Madara wasnt shattered completely by a hit to the stomach. His legs were just fine, along with his head and entire portion opposite to the kick. Raikage is tougher physical resistance wise. No immortal healing but skin "like steel" and "blood like iron" and feats of having survived 72 hours solo fighting an army. Shatter disproved until further notice.

Night Moth "easily shatters" Gai's legs and kills him right after. No funeral without Naruto to preserve the body or Temari to guide the wind (lead the ashes into a vase).



Octavian said:


> gai wrecks the raikage.



Raikage mows straight through Gai's Earth based body with his lighting based super-penetration attack.

Just as viable as your comment with manga facts sprinkled in between!!!! ck 



Bonly said:


> Night Gai breaks the Sandaime's hand which he's using his Nukite as well as blow it off completely leaving him dead.



Breaks? 3rd Raikage? 1 FINGER NUKITE? Same sentence? Cool story bro, any evidence to support this?

Night Gai breaks his leg on impact and turns to ash shortly after. MANGA FACT

Gai is never seen again. 

Raikage's largely whole body (FRS didnt do the job, Gai wont either)  is recovered, were he is then given a proper funeral. 



IchLiebe said:


> Why are folks still saying Night Moth?
> 
> People straight up predicted that it would be Midnight Dragon, You can even see a dragon form around Gai....not a moth.
> 
> ...



Just space being distorted makes Gai win? Raikage better throw in towel...

He'll rush into the most penetrative force in the manga with his fragile leg, and itll be the last thing he does. GUARANTEED 



Nikushimi said:


> People are underestimating the Raikage or overestimating Gai.
> 
> Gai, even in the 8th Gate, is not ramming full-speed into the 3rd's Nukite without taking any damage. That's just insane.
> 
> ...



yes they are. 

He loses that foot and leg upon collision. 

No one has EVER snapped 3rd Raikage except 3rd Raikage.  And given Raikage's massive size, his index finger would be your average 6 ft mans middle finger is size and length. With armor piercing properties its going through Gai.

A better analogy would be jumping down onto a knife pointed straight up towards you. The knife is also attracted to your foot. Or at least in this thread will HIT DIRECTLY the middle of your foot.

I disagree with the last part but your entire post is more objective than most so whatdahell 



crystalblade13 said:


> the finger wont hit guy, just like madara's staff didnt hit guy.
> 
> it's be distorted by space and rendered completely inneffective before guy even got the kick off.



Madara didnt try to hit Gai, at all. With the staff... with anything.

The staff flew out of Madara's hands when he got kicked, in a WHOLE piece.

Disprove via panel. pls? The staff in two pieces is all I need


----------

